# Full Fledged Forum



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats fellas. The tackle making subforum was so popular and full of AWESOME information, we decided to give it full forum status. 

TIGGER, thanks for the suggestion. As I have said before, the amount of quality information on building tackle that is housed here absolutely astonishes me. The combined talent of all of you plus the willingness to share the information is nothing less than extraordinary. THANK YOU to everyone and keep the GREAT info coming.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Daddy, a big "Thank You" to you and all the OGF staff for setting this up. I'm still very new to building the stickbaits, but have been into lead, wireform, and soft plastics for years. Working with wood is a whole new ball game, and my learning curve would be a whole lot longer if it hadn't been for the terrific guys and information on this forum. A big "Thanks" to them also.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I logged on and thought "Tackle Making" had dissappeared - great work guys, it just proves this 'craft' must have a good following or it would still be a sub forum, it's only good input and not just 'lurking' that will keep it here.
Pete


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I also thought it dissapeared. Looks like I'll have to get started on some new baits.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Glad to hear it, place like this is what every Great fishing web site needs.
THANKS BOSS !!!


----------

